# Has anyone ever tried Chasteberry (Vitex)?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried Chasteberry (Vitex)?I'm thinking of using it to help regulate my hormones to induce/regulate ovulation and my cycle.I've heard many women have used it for PCOS, fertility, trying to induce a period after using birth control, etc. - has anyone here ever used it and did you experience any side effects? When did it work?


----------

